# new member



## BELLA11 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello to all... am new to this forum,,living in Bodrum Turkey now and looking forward to help.. information..and latest news...and also any of theses i can offer myself ..thankyou


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Bella and welcome to the forum

Maiden


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Bella. Great to see that you have found expatforum. :welcome:
Looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## arakat (Oct 2, 2011)

*hi*



BELLA11 said:


> Hello to all... am new to this forum,,living in Bodrum Turkey now and looking forward to help.. information..and latest news...and also any of theses i can offer myself ..thankyou


Hi 

I am also new member of this forum and looking for foreign people who lives in Turkey.


----------

